# Best pistol in a 357 sig?



## Spartan

I am considering getting a pistol in 357 Sig trim. I like to collect, and I've already got a 22, 9, 40, & 45. Anyway, I am not too familiar with this caliber and I know the pistols that carry them are relatively rare. Hell, I don't even know which companies make a 357 Sig... I know Glock, H&K... ummm, yea.

Anyway, educate me on what's out there, please. Experiences also welcome.


----------



## -gunut-

Sig makes some also :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Do they make a USP w/ that caliber, or do U have to get a conversion barrel?

If they do, I think that may be the way to go - The USP's (full size) have that nice recoil reducing spring setup. Might be the best way to handle the kick of that thing...


----------



## TOF

A Springfield XD would be a good choice if you can find one


----------



## Spartan

Shipwreck said:


> Do they make a USP w/ that caliber, or do U have to get a conversion barrel?
> 
> If they do, I think that may be the way to go - The USP's (full size) have that nice recoil reducing spring setup. Might be the best way to handle the kick of that thing...


I really like the P2000, but theyre really expensive.

I also really like XDs, which is why I bought one in 45ACP


----------



## Spenser

I'm not a fan of the round at all. However, a Sig 229 in 357 has handled the best out of everything I've shot in it. I had a glock 32 for awhile. The only way that one was tolerable was to add a stronger recoil srping and a titanium guide rod. 

Call me a wimp, but I'd definitely look at something with a steel frame for that bad boy round.

Rumor has it that Texas DPS's 357's were starting to shake apart after several years. Unconfirmed, but a good story nonetheless....:enforcer:


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, I don't care for the round either. 9mm or 45 ACP for me...


----------



## Spartan

What do you mean, "that bad boy round"?


----------



## big dutchman

i currently own a sig 229 in the 357 caliber. i feel that this gun handles the recoil extremely well, but i am a big guy too. i tested quite a few different brands before my purchase and didn't really understand the hype about the recoil until i shot the glocks. i don't know if it was because of the low weight or the way they fit my hand, but i found it to be slightly uncomfortable after awhile (nothing agaist glocks, they just didn't fit me well). however i have tried the sig 226 (full sized 4.5" barrel) and it tamed the recoil as well if not better. i would strongly recomend either if they fall inside your budget.


----------



## Shipwreck

Spartan said:


> What do you mean, "that bad boy round"?


He means he wants a steel frame to shoot it because of the recoil from that particular round... Its high....


----------



## spacedoggy

Spenser said:


> Rumor has it that Texas DPS's 357's were starting to shake apart after several years. Unconfirmed, but a good story nonetheless....:enforcer:


Don't believe everything you read, what really happen with the 357"s is they would disintegrate after they traveled 10 feet.


----------



## Spartan

Shipwreck said:


> He means he wants a steel frame to shoot it because of the recoil from that particular round... Its high....


Kick harder than a 45?


----------



## Spartan

I was also looking into the Steyr M357A1. I've only seen one and I know my local place doesn't sell them, so it may be very difficult to find. I don't really want to order something if I don't have to. The sights are really cool, but I've heard questions about their reliability. Anyone have one?


----------



## Spartan

I went to the range today and they didn't have anything to rent in a 357 sig. D'oh. They also didn't have any guns in a 357 sig, so I couldn't compare prices or anything.

Oh well, the .22 and .45 had to do for the day.


----------



## jimg11

*357 Sig.*

I really like the 357 Sig in the P226. I had been issued a Sig Pro 2340 in 357 Sig from 2001 to 2006. I much perfer the new P226. It does not recoil as much as a .45 and I don't find it much more than the 9mm +p+ although it pushes the bullet an honest 150 fps faster.


----------



## big dutchman

i agree. i think the 357sig round has less recoil than the 45, but this is also a comparison between my two guns also: sig 229(4") and h&k uspc 45 (4").


----------



## Revolver

Spartan said:


> What do you mean, "that bad boy round"?


I'm hoping it's sarcasm. We all know that that necked down .40 will knock you off your feet.

I agree with you Dutch. Glock pistols have a lot of muzzle rise for what they are. Their .40 compact has almost as much muzzle rise than my S&W M29 shooting 240gr hunting loads.


----------



## big dutchman

i have a buddy with the sig 229 in 40 cal. i put a few rounds through both his and my 229s last night and the recoil from my 357 was hardly different from his 40. it seemed like the 357 pushed more straight back into my hand while the 40 cal tended to cause slighty more muzzle flip. not a big deal to me. neither round's recoil hindered mt follow-up shots. if you are worried about recoil, i would go with a heavier gun: sig, h&k, ..................


----------



## Spartan

Glock probably offers the most selection for the best prices... I am not a huge Glock fan, but we'll see. Sig and H&K are options, but cost a lot more. $800 is kind of hard to swallow.

Thanks for your advice...


----------



## Charlie

Do they make a Browning High Power in .357 Sig? Or would you have to make a conversion to have one? Just curious. :smt033


----------



## TJCombo

Go with a G33. Compact frame, .357sig...very nice. Recoil from the .357sig should not be an issue. If you shoot a Glock..in any available caliber and you feel it "moves" too much, it may be your grip/stance. .44mag and up is really where recoil can begin to interfere with follow up shots. Try a 454casull out of snub nose ruger Alaskan.....that's recoil. If you want a 357sig...get one, everyone has an opinion, but I think Glock offers the most bang for the buck...I love HK and Sig as well, but they are so much more expensive. Anyway, try the G33 and good luck.


----------



## MOPH759FL

*Glock .357sig*

GUN TESTS magazine; " In practice we found that the .357SIG was louder than either .40S&W/SW990L. or .45ACP/SPRINGFIELD 1911A1UC, but less disturbing to the sight picture."

The GLOCK produced 1284 fps velocity, 458 ft.lbs. muzzle energy.

I like the combo of GLOCK & .357SIG. for CCW.


----------



## Spartan

I was looking on Glock's website and I am really liking the G32C. One of the reasons I didn't like Glocks as much, I just found recently out isn't true. I thought once a round was loaded into the chamber, the pistol was alwyas SA, but I guess they're always DA, which I would prefer for safety.

Are the "C" models available for purchase or do they have to be custom ordered? So, now, where to find a G32C and how much?


----------



## Spartan

Found a few on the 'net... high 400's to low 500's. Time to check the finances.


----------



## Spenser

spacedoggy said:


> Don't believe everything you read, what really happen with the 357"s is they would disintegrate after they traveled 10 feet.


Ouch. That's a fast moving bullet.

I tend to think the 357 kicks about as bad as anything I've ever shot. It's quite obviously a powerful round, on both ends.


----------



## PP914

True the 357sig is a little snappy. But no more so than the .40s&w to me. I've shot the G31 and G32 w/ no issues. In fact, that may be my next pistol. 

Spartan, anyone can own a "C" model for a few more $'s than the basic models, if that's what you're into.

If you want to mitigate the recoil, try a lager frame (like the G31/32).


----------

